# PCV Failure/ Vacuum Leak



## elocma (Jul 19, 2012)

Can someone help me diagnose my problem? Yesterday my car started doing the rough idle with spikes to 1900 rpm thing that I've read about. Other things I notice is less top end and when I let off the gas in gear it takes a second for the engine to start braking, feels like throttle continues after I take my foot off (I have a 6spd). I searched and read either PCV valve or vacuum leak somewhere but came with some inconclusive diagnostics. I pulled my dipstick and the engine doesn't seem to like it but theres a suction sound coming from the dipstick. Does this specifically mean PCV failure or just confirm vacuum leak somewhere? I have a CEL but haven't checked it, I'll update when I see what the codes are. Thanks for the help.


----------



## elocma (Jul 19, 2012)

Error codes P0507-idle air control system rpm higher than expected 

and misfire codes 0300-0304 

Is it PCV?


----------



## HotRodDodge (May 1, 2011)

These motors are under vacuum so if you pull the dip stick or take the oil cap off with it running it will stumble and hear a sucking sound. That part sounds normal


----------



## xtravbx (May 21, 2005)

Well the PCV system is under extended warranty - you could have the latest revision installed at no charge from the dealer. 

You may have a few other items that are covered under recall / warranty too. 

Could be a good starting place. 

Sounds like an air leak for sure.


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/16891/P0507/001287

Check that out. I agree that you should take it in for updates to start.


----------



## blue98jettavr6 (Mar 19, 2001)

xtravbx said:


> Well the PCV system is under extended warranty - you could have the latest revision installed at no charge from the dealer.
> 
> You may have a few other items that are covered under recall / warranty too.
> 
> ...


 Just had mine done under recall. 
*PCV Valve 
*Intake flap motor if i understand this correctly warranty extention 10yr or 120k miles 
*Fuel Pressure Sensor 

if i understand this correctly warranty extention 10yr or 120k miles


----------



## elocma (Jul 19, 2012)

I ended up swapping my pcv from the E revision to the P including the check valve in the back. The fluctuating idle is gone and none of the codes have come back.


----------



## Tutti57 (Jun 20, 2011)

Good news!


----------

